# Muscovy duck poorly



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all am new to this thread but really need some advice plz, i keep Muscovy ducks 4 males, am fairly new to keeping them. They are sub adult an up until recently healthy birds.
But the last few weeks I have noticed one of them looking rather under the weather, feathers look really rough and tail feathers gone completely, plus his caruncle is very pale. He generally looks under the weather.
I am worried.
Any advice most welcome


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Hi all am new to this thread but really need some advice plz, i keep Muscovy ducks 4 males, am fairly new to keeping them. They are sub adult an up until recently healthy birds.
> But the last few weeks I have noticed one of them looking rather under the weather, feathers look really rough and tail feathers gone completely, plus his caruncle is very pale. He generally looks under the weather.
> I am worried.
> Any advice most welcome


Mites?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Just got home and he has died


----------

